# Paddington Bear



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 13, 2008)

Today marks the 50th anniversary of the first appearance of Mr. Paddington Bear on October 13, 1958. 

As a child, I remember standing on the platform in Paddington Station, London and enjoying the Paddington books, though I was never a fan of marmalade sandwiches. 

So here's to Paddington! 

Paddington Bear - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## satz (Oct 13, 2008)

> In the first story, Paddington is found at Paddington railway station in London by the Brown family, sitting on his suitcase (bearing the label "WANTED ON VOYAGE") with a note attached to his coat which reads, "Please look after this bear. Thank you."



Not very manly, but I'll confess I always found this just too adorable.


----------



## Solus Christus (Oct 13, 2008)

I was never fond of marmalade either, but I did have a Paddington Bear while growing up. 

[video=youtube;529Lr8i_EB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=529Lr8i_EB0[/video]


----------



## Quickened (Oct 13, 2008)

I had one as a younger version of myself


----------



## py3ak (Oct 13, 2008)

I remember as a child I was always a little confused by the "Blue Peter" references.


----------

